# Indolent Systemic Mastocytosis



## rachell1976 (May 12, 2011)

Any suggestions for DX code for Indolent Systemic Mastocytosis. 
MD is not saying it is Malignant.


----------



## Grintwig (May 13, 2011)

Maybe 238.5?
When I googled indolent systemic mastocytosis one of the options was the new ICD 10 code for 2011. I took that code to the AAPC crosswalk tool and the ICD 9 code that D47.0 (The ICD 10 code) crosswalked to was 238.5.


----------



## rachell1976 (May 13, 2011)

I am under the impression that unspecified nature neoplasm codes can only be used if pathology states such.

Indolent means Indisposed to action/ inactive; not developing; sluggish.

Mastocytosis: excessive mast cell development 

Systemic Mastocytosis: infiltration of amst cells into bone marrow, abdominal organs and lympth nodes.

So basically the patient has this, but it isn't progressing right now. There is the possiblity of progressing to agressive disease and malignancy. But at this point that has not happened.

So would it be appropriate in this case to use the unspecified nature neoplasm codes?


----------

